# help with id in St Paul



## krizzards (May 23, 2014)

I just sat down next to a Morel under my apple tree. I've never id'd mushrooms, but think this is a true one by what I read on line. It has a hollow stem and cap, looks like the pictures I've seen and is growing under an apple tree. I set it under glass to get a spore print overnight, but do not see anything, so perhaps I did it wrong. I would love to bring it to someone to feel more confident what it is, but hope to do so before it is kaput s I have never tried a morel before! Anyone in the twin cities area that would help...I'll drive whereever to find out! Anything I can do to encourage more morels to grow in the same spot. I've lived at this house a decade and never had one grow here before.


----------



## shroomster (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you able to take a pic with your phone?


----------



## krizzards (May 23, 2014)

Yes, I have pictures, but don't know how to attach them here.


----------



## 0101010101 (Apr 20, 2014)

Morels don't have any true look-alikes. If it has a hollow body and the cap is fully attached to the base, and it looks like the pictures of morels people are posting on here, then it's a morel. Morels come in all colors from black to nearly white, and every shade of tan and gray in-between.

The only slightly look-alike mushrooms would be the verpa and gyromitra, but they're different enough to easily distinguish. I believe both of those have solid or cottony-solid insides, whereas morels are completely hollow. You can read about all three at the Mushroom Expert website:

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchellaceae.html


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

' 0101010101" is right on with that description/definition.. There are alot of shades to the " Mighty Morel" it"s the master of disguise.


----------



## elusive1 (May 24, 2014)

Started a face book group for Minnesota Morel Mushroom Hunters, Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/members/


----------

